# Oh i'm sooo tempted..



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

You know how i'm looking for a light colored or spotted LC male...WELL, I found this little gem and I am soo very very very tempted to make him my next little baby! 
No he's not an LC and he's charting around 5.5 lbs lol, of course that may change and apparently he's been bouncing around chartwise...but THAT FACE. :love1: I have never saw a more cute uniquely marked chihuahua. He looks like he has glasses on and his markings remind me of a Husky..and i LOVE huskies! *sigh* My main concern is that these markings will fade away  and i would be very sad if they did. Thoughts???


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I'm useless for a USEFUL opinion, but from the heart? He's totally gorgeous, I can see why you're smitten.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

He is a doll baby.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Looks a bit bigger though but he's really good looking! I loveeeeee the markings!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! He is soooo cute!!!! I love his face


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

He's cute, and no I doubt he will loose the markings at all. He does look bigger than the charted 5.5 though. How much is he supposed to weigh in the pic?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I know hers always end up at or under where they chart, and she had one marked like him before who kept his markings  I do think he will have a longer muzzle but he will be really cute!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well like how long of a muzzle? Leila is extremely short so if it's somewhat bigger i don't care. But i don't want it looong. She sent me his weight chart. He was 4.9 oz at birth and now he is 21 oz. He looks chubby so it may mainly be puppy chub!? I really want/ed a LC but he is seriously tempting me.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He has the same mom as Oakley and Oakley's dad is a son of this litter's sire. Oakley was 19 oz at 5 weeks, charting her at 5 lbs. At 8 weeks LOL she was charting at 6+lbs. She's under 3.5 lbs as an adult. He won't have a Laurel long muzzle but it may be close to to the length of Trigger's?


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think the markings will fade away. If you look at my sig, Tobias has a similar "T" marking and he is very unusual. In fact the time I have him, I see his marking is more obvious now than when he was a puppy.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

For what it's worth, my mom's puppy from that momma, as well as Trigger, both ended up just under where they charted as 8 week old pups.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/58640-few-pictures-my-babies.html 

right here is a thread I put up a few months ago, you can see his marking is you want to. I can say it won't fade away.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

How old is he?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I hate making decisions 
Ok, PROS: awesome markings, really cute and unusual. CONS: long muzzle, larger size, not LC, very far away.
*sigh*

Lori: he's 5 weeks


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, Cheryl, I know this is so hard for you .. hunting your new little boy. 
This little guy is a cutie.. and I also love his facial markings..Follow your heart, you will "know" your baby when you see him. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee hee.... It's never easy is it lol!!! If you aren't totally smitten like crazy I would wait. But that's just me. if he's not everything you have been looking for there will be the "one" for you out there. Now.... If the # of chi's is not a factor you won't get an argument out of me, I would tell you to go for it lol! But if he is you last, I would wait till the "perfect" one for you comes along. I know it's hard once you keep looking at those dang sweet pics Soooo hard. I was going to get a 4th and procrastinated to long and missed out, but I know when I see another it will be the "one" again for me hee hee!!



cherper said:


> I hate making decisions
> Ok, PROS: awesome markings, really cute and unusual. CONS: long muzzle, larger size, not LC, very far away.
> *sigh*
> 
> Lori: he's 5 weeks


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't think his markings will fade. If they do, I don't think completely. Even if they faded, by then you will be totally attached & it wouldn't be that big of a deal. I do love his markings & he is totally adorable!! GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, my word is he ever cute!!! How will you decide?? I want him and I do not want a boy or actually any more at all!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't want a boy until Godric plopped into sights. Now I wouldn't have it any other way. I'm so happy to have a boy.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am psyched to get a boy.    A boy chi and a girl chi = perfection!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Are you still thinking and looking or have you decided to get him?? He is so precious!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I love the little boys! We have 5 chi boys and 4 chi girls.. My boys are much more inclined to be total momma's babies while my girls tend to be quite loving but more independent. My boys want to be touching me if at all possible and rarely take their eyes off of me.. Our girls go about their business and want to be snuggled and loved at the time of *their* choosing..lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I did not mean anything about a boy. Really. I just lost my sweet boy in November. I was saying that I was in love with him, wanted him and I do not even want/need a boy or any more puppies at all. Only meant he was that sweet.
Sorry if my post was misunderstood.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i agree about boys! girls are way more independent well mine are anyways while ninja is a total mommys boy literally my little boyfriend we wanted another female my bf was DEAD SET on getting a female but hey we ended up with a boy haha so far he's very quiet i hope he doesn tpick up on ninja and pradas whining lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

You know what though, Leila is super snuggly and is always with someone. Now my other dog Lucy is independent..but miss Leila has to be right against someone...anyone. She is an equal opportunity lover!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

she sent me a 4 wk muzzle shot. She is going to try to get a new one tomorrow..as he is 5 wks now.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

he looks smaller in this pic i loveeeeeeeee the little bow tie omg how can you say no seriously cheryl hahahahaha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheryl I don't love any of my puppies like I love my Alicia puppies. You know, they don't always love new people or situations...but I have never felt so loved as since I got them. Trigger is still a super "small" dog. When we are out with just him, people rave about how "tiny" he is. Do you want one that will fit in your actual pocket? Pass on this boy. Do you want a lover that will be obsessed with you and be physically unique and apealing to you? Consider this boy  None of Alicia's puppies are terribly typey. You have seen Trigger and Oakley...they share a momma with this boy. Go from there, and find your perfect little man!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Lindilou said:


> Well I'm useless for a USEFUL opinion, but from the heart? He's totally gorgeous, I can see why you're smitten.


Me too. But also think he's super cute.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww he is adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

He is SOOOOOOO cute! I LOVE chis with masks, and I think he will definitely keep those markings. Theyre basically the points black/choc/blue and tans have, just exaggerated and bigger to make a mask. I love him, I would snatch him right up.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't you feel like a mama duck with your duckling when they are with you. My girls are like that. I can't even go to the bathroom without them behind me lol!! And even though Ivy is my independent girl, she is the one that is first in line right behind me at all times. And it is only me that they do this to. My hubby or kids, nope. Just me. It's so cute, but at times can be annoying lol!! I never stay in one place long, always all over the house, you think they would just want to rest a while lol!




chideb said:


> I love the little boys! We have 5 chi boys and 4 chi girls.. My boys are much more inclined to be total momma's babies while my girls tend to be quite loving but more independent. My boys want to be touching me if at all possible and rarely take their eyes off of me.. Our girls go about their business and want to be snuggled and loved at the time of *their* choosing..lol


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oohh... I think he has a nice muzzle. He's such a cutie patootie!!!!



cherper said:


> she sent me a 4 wk muzzle shot. She is going to try to get a new one tomorrow..as he is 5 wks now.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> Don't you feel like a mama duck with your duckling when they are with you. My girls are like that. I can't even go to the bathroom without them behind me lol!! And even though Ivy is my independent girl, she is the one that is first in line right behind me at all times. And it is only me that they do this to. My hubby or kids, nope. Just me. It's so cute, but at times can be annoying lol!! I never stay in one place long, always all over the house, you think they would just want to rest a while lol!


I have used this analogy to describe mine to others as well!!! I think its so cute. Mine also only do it with me....no one else


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Don't you feel like a mama duck with your duckling when they are with you. My girls are like that. I can't even go to the bathroom without them behind me lol!! And even though Ivy is my independent girl, she is the one that is first in line right behind me at all times. And it is only me that they do this to. My hubby or kids, nope. Just me. It's so cute, but at times can be annoying lol!! I never stay in one place long, always all over the house, you think they would just want to rest a while lol!


 What a perfect description.. they are like little ducklings..lol And, nope, I never get to shower alone.. they are always "waiting" right outside the shower for me.. And, it is _only me_ they are obsessed with following, not hubby.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww, he is super duper cute Cheryl! Beautiful little guy! However, I don't think he will be "typey," nor the size you are looking for. I think you should wait until you see one that when you look at his picture, you have no doubts. You'll know, trust me. It will be love at first sight. If you get one that doesn't fit the description you have in mind, you will continue to want more. : )


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with T Cheryl. I think this puppy is cute (aren't they all!) but he looks like he's going to have a longer muzzle and grow to be bigger than what you are wanting. He's very much pet quality. If you are looking for a cute typey tiny one, then keep on looking.  But if he has grabbed your heart, then get him. Only you can decide!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> He has the same mom as Oakley and Oakley's dad is a son of this litter's sire. Oakley was 19 oz at 5 weeks, charting her at 5 lbs. At 8 weeks LOL she was charting at 6+lbs. She's under 3.5 lbs as an adult. He won't have a Laurel long muzzle but it may be close to to the length of Trigger's?


Just seeing this.... Well I think that Oakley and Trigger are darling! Knowing he was related to them might change my mind about this little guy..... :coolwink:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

He's very cute Cheryl but unless you are 100% certain you are ok with the bigger size and longer muzzle maybe you should keep looking! 
I love his little head diamond shape.. ha ha


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I LOVE him--he's uber adorable! But I'm inclined to agree with T and Tracy. If he's not exactly what you want, keep looking b/c you won't be happy IMHO.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

You know you think you know what it is that you want..and sometimes that changes into something else. So i'm just torn. 
I didn't want a black chihuahua, it wasn't my first choice at all. But I wanted one so badly and she was available. And it was totally meant to be I have no doubt whatsoever!! And now I can't imagine not having leila in my life. I love her glossy beautiful coat and she's just beautiful and such a smart and loving girl. I couldn't ask for a better little dog than her. 
I love this little guys face, when i first saw him i was just awestruck! I know he's not gonna be a 3 or 4 lb dog but i also don't think he'll be a big dog. He will probably just be a touch bigger than leila i'd guess. She's 5 lbs and such a peewee. It's mainly the LC factor that's holding me back.
*I really want that ear fringe!!!*:foxes15:


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

If you get him, will you always be thinking "if only..." he had a long coat etc.? Will you see another puppy in a few months time and regret that you didn't wait?

Or will you be totally fulfilled with this puppy even though he wasn't what you originally wanted?

If you wake up tomorrow and he's been taken, will you be totally gutted? Or will you be 95% gutted and 5% relieved?

It's so hard choosing, I'm going through the same. I saw a gorgeous to die for pup, everything I want....except wrong gender. And although I keep thinking about him, I know it's not what I want for the long run.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

cherper said:


> *I really want that ear fringe!!!*:foxes15:



LOL, that's EXACTLY what I wanted when I was searching for Kahlua... I'm obsessed with her fringe. 
You could always get him; and then also get a papillon to satisfy the fringe addiction


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have decided that i am going to pass on this adorable boy and stick with my original intention of getting an LC. I really liked this little guy though. If he was a LC , he'd be mine.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

You will find your perfect LC boy when you least expect it. I think that is a good decision. You will beat yourself up otherwise.



cherper said:


> I have decided that i am going to pass on this adorable boy and stick with my original intention of getting an LC. I really liked this little guy though. If he was a LC , he'd be mine.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Well done for making a decision, tough that it was. Sometimes I really want something but it's not quite right, and I'm trying to convince myself it IS all right. It's not always easy to see it at the time. Maybe it was a bit like that for you, I don't know.

Good luck finding your lc pup, I'm sure you'll be happy you waited.


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

hey i found some long hair males that have this sort of coloring, thought you might be interested 



omg so mad cause i know i saw a long hair male on puppyfind that was the same coloring but i just looked through all the pages and cannot find it  good luck on your puppy search!


----------

